# These bumps normal on a turkey?



## Hockey9019 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just curious, are these red bumps on the turkeys neck normal? Never have been up close to one in my life so just curious


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

yep


----------



## Hockey9019 (Feb 28, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> yep



Okay thats what I thought. She just started coming around and just hangs out. Don't feed her or anything. Good ole entertainmentI guess. :lol:

Thanks


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I dunno.

Looks like he might have the herpes to me ...............


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

Really you think Herpes on such a young bird. 

I am leaning towards teenage acne. Squeeze and see if one of them pop. If it oozes white it is acne. If it oozes clear or yellow than go wash your hands and get a shot.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

They are called caruncles.


----------

